# Συστολή του παντός εις έν και μόνον ον



## sarant (Jun 22, 2014)

Γράφοντας το 1935 για τη διαμονή του στο Παρίσι το 1919 (τώρα στα "Φιλολογικά απομνημονεύματα, σελ. 212), ο Βάρναλης περιγράφει πόσο τον εντυπωσίασε, καθώς είχε έρθει από την συντηρητική Ελλάδα, το πλήθος γυναικών στους δρόμους της μεγαλούπολης:

Από πού βγήκανε και ξεχυθήκαν αυτά τα πλήθη των γυναικών στο Παρίσι; […] Γυναίκες φοιτήτριες, υπάλληλες, μιντινέτες, γκαρσόνες, μανάβισσες, εφημεριδοπώλισσες, καλλιτέχνισσες, μοντέλα και πούλες. Γυναίκες, που βαστάνε στην αμασκάλη ή στο χέρι μια σερβιέτα με βιβλία ή νότες, βιολιά μέσα στη θήκη τους, παλέτες ή πινέλα, βαλίτσες, δίχτυα με ψώνια ή που σπρώχνουν ένα καροτσάκι με μπανάνες, πεπόνια ή μπεμπέδες. Γυναίκες, που πάνε αγκαλιασμένες τοίχο-τοίχο ή κάτου από τις δενδροστοιχίες και στόμα με στόμα («*συστολή του παντός εις έν και μόνον ον*…») με το φίλο τους του τελευταίου καιρού ή εκείνης της στιγμής· και γυναίκες, που πάνε ν’ αγκαλιαστούνε με το στόμα ανοιχτό ψηλά στον αέρα το γεμάτον από μηνύματα. «Γυναίκες προορισμένες», όπως θα έλεγε ο Πλάτων ο Ροδοκανάκης…

Δεν θα σταθώ στο "υπάλληλες" σήμερα, αλλά στο χωρίο που έχω μαυρίσει. Το χρησιμοποιεί επίσης σε άλλο κείμενό του το 1934 ο Βάρναλης, ενώ ψάχνοντας στο αρχείο του ΕΚΕΒΙ το βρήκα και σε ένα μυθιστόρημα του Ξενόπουλου, στη Νέα Εστία το 1928, πάντα με αναφορά σε νεανικά ζευγαράκια που αισθάνονται απόλυτον έρωτα. Πάντοτε με εισαγωγικά, φως φανάρι ότι από κάπου είναι παρμένη η φράση. 

Ψύλλο στ' άχυρα γυρεύω, αλλά ξέρει κανείς την πατρότητά της; 

ΥΓ Γράφοντας τη φράση σε μονοτονικό τονίζω το "έν" (= ένα) για να ξεχωρίζει από την πρόθεση "εν", όχι όμως το "ον" διότι θα τόνιζα την αντωνυμία (αιτιατική του "ος").


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω την απάντηση, αλλά θέλω να πω πόσο όμορφο είναι το χωρίο και πόσο συμπαθώ τον Βάρναλη! :)


----------



## Themis (Jun 22, 2014)

Για να ρωτάει ο Sarant, υποθέτω ότι κάθε απόπειρα περαιτέρω αναζήτησης είναι περιττή. Ωστόσο, αν και συμφωνώ με τον Αζιμούθιο επί της ουσίας του ρητού, νομίζω ότι από τυπική γλωσσική άποψη είναι υπερβολικά άσκημο για να έχει γραφτεί από δόκιμη πένα με φιλοδοξίες σοφού αποφθέγματος. Ιδίως η πλατειάζουσα ουρά του το κάνει ακαλαίσθητο: "εις έν" ή "εις ον ένα" θα ήταν πολύ πιο φυσιολογικό. Φαίνεται σαν μειξοκαθαρεύουσα, και η πρώτη μου πιθανολόγηση θα ήταν είτε ότι κυκλοφόρησε σε ροζ αναγνώσματα της εποχής είτε ότι γράφτηκε με παιγνιώδη διάθεση, οπότε θα ήταν και πάλι πιθανότερη η εμφάνισή του σε περιοδικό έντυπο (π.χ. σε επιφυλλίδα εφημερίδας), και μάλιστα όχι από γραφίδα αρχαιόπληκτου, παρά σε σοβαρό έργο σοβαρού καθαρευουσιάνου της εποχής. Βεβαίως, όλα αυτά είναι εικοτολογίες και ξέρω ότι δεν βοηθάω καθόλου.


----------



## sarant (Jun 22, 2014)

Κι εγώ για σοβαρόν καθαρευουσιάνο τον κόβω -και αφού το παραθέτει και ο Ξενόπουλος πρωτύτερα, σημαίνει πως θα ήταν ευρύτερα γνωστός. Αν ήταν έμμετρο, θα ήταν μια καλή υποψηφιότητα ο Παράσχος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2014)

Εγώ, πάλι, θα πρότεινα ότι μπορεί να είναι από ευρύτερα γνωστή μετάφραση κάποιου αισθηματικού μυθιστορήματος ή έργου (όχι υποχρεωτικά ξένου, μπορεί και από την αρχαία ή τη μεσαιωνική γραμματεία). Ίσως θα μπορούσε να μας κατευθύνει η εδώ η ασυνήθιστη χρήση της _συστολής_. Ευρέως γνωστό ελληνικό κείμενο, κάποια ίχνη θα είχε αφήσει κι αλλού.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2014)

Κάτι από την πρώτη μετάφραση των Αθλίων, π.χ.; Στο κεφάλαιο που καταλήγει ότι αγάπη _είναι ο ασπασμός των αγγέλων προς τα άστρα_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2014)

Άντε να ψάξεις χωρίς να ξέρεις γαλλικά, αλλά ορίστε αυτό το αγγλικό:

“*When love has fused and mingled two beings in a sacred and angelic unity*, the secret of life has been discovered so far as they are concerned; they are no longer anything more than the two boundaries of the same destiny; they are no longer anything but the two wings of the same spirit. Love, soar.” 
― Victor Hugo, Les Misérables

Και αυτό το fused πώς μου αρέσει, δεν λέγεται...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 22, 2014)

Μπράβο, Δόκτωρα! (bravo, le Docteur!)
Quand l'amour a fondu et mêlé deux êtres dans une unité angélique et sacrée, le secret de la vie est trouvé pour eux ; ils ne sont plus que les deux termes d'une même destinée ; ils ne sont plus que les deux ailes d'un même esprit. Aimez, planez !

Αλλά είναι συστολή δύο όντων, όχι του παντός.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2014)

...
Δεν ξέρω, αλλά ας ρίξω κι εγώ το δεκαράκι μου, έστω και μόνο συνειρμικά, διαβάζοντας και τα σχόλια σας. Η εικόνα της «συστολής του παντός εις έν (και μόνον) ον», ιδίως για την ένωση, την ολοκλήρωση των εραστών σε ένα πλάσμα, μου θύμισε τον _ουροβόρο όφι_ (Δομή, Βικιπαίδεια) και το ρητό που τον συνόδευε: «έν το παν και δι’ αυτού το παν και εις αυτό το παν»:



nickel said:


> ... δείτε π.χ. τα σκίτσα των φοιτητών σε σχέση με τον ουροβόρο του Lucas Jennis (του φοιτητή είναι, πάντως, πιστό στον αρχικό μύθο) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ο ηχητικός μου συνειρμός ήταν άλλος, άσχετος, αλλά για να γίνει και λίγο ακουστικό το νήμα:

Καλημέρα σας (στίχοι: Γιάννης Κουγιούλης) - Δ. Σαββόπουλος






Πόση καλοσύνη γύρω μου κι εντός από του παντός τη μεγαλοσύνη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Κάτι από την πρώτη μετάφραση των Αθλίων, π.χ.; Στο κεφάλαιο που καταλήγει ότι αγάπη _είναι ο ασπασμός των αγγέλων προς τα άστρα_;


Στο αγγλικό (όπου βρήκα το τσιτάτο) ο ασπασμός των αγγέλων προς τα άστρα είναι στην αρχή κεφαλαίου και το άλλο τσιτάτο είναι στην επόμενη σελίδα. Ίσως αυτό μας κατευθύνει στην ελληνική έκδοση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2014)

Και δυστυχώς δεν είναι από τη μετάφραση του Σκυλίτση (σελ. 86):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2014)

Τελευταία προσπάθεια, αν έχει κανείς τη μετάφραση του Αυγέρη (1922). Θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογήσει τη χρήση από τον Ξενόπουλο μόλις το 1928 και, φυσικά, από τον Βάρναλη. Αλλά υποθέσεις κάνω...


----------



## sarant (Jun 22, 2014)

Δόκτορα, μπράβο, νομίζω ότι πέφτεις αρκετά κοντά. Βέβαια, δεν είναι αυτούσια η φράση. Σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες που θα είμαι στην Αίγινα θα κοιτάξω την μετάφραση του Σκυλίτση. Του Αυγέρη δεν πρέπει να είχε τέτοια γλώσσα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2014)

Έχω άγνωστη λέξη:


> που σπρώχνουν ένα καροτσάκι με μπανάνες, πεπόνια ή μπεμπέδες



Τι είναι οι μπεμπέδες; Φρούτα; Όπως λέμε βερίκοκα μπεμπέκου;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2014)

Μπεμπές = μωρό

Κλασικό και το έχουν και τα λεξικά.

*μπεμπές ο [bebés] Ο13 : (οικ.) μπέμπης. (έκφρ.) υπερφυσικός ~, για νέο άνθρωπο, συνήθ. ευτραφή, που η εμφάνιση και η συμπεριφορά του θυμίζουν μωρό.*


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά δίπλα στις μπανάνες και τα πεπόνια;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 23, 2014)

Γυναίκες φοιτήτριες, υπάλληλες, μιντινέτες, γκαρσόνες, μανάβισσες, εφημεριδοπώλισσες, καλλιτέχνισσες, μοντέλα και πούλες.

Οι μανάβισσες θα σπρώχνουν καρότσι με μπανάνες, οι άλλες μπορεί να έχουν καρότσι με μωρό. Αλλά τι σημαίνει "πούλες";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2014)

sarant said:


> Δόκτορα, μπράβο, νομίζω ότι πέφτεις αρκετά κοντά. Βέβαια, δεν είναι αυτούσια η φράση. Σε καμιά δεκαριά μέρες που θα είμαι στην Αίγινα θα κοιτάξω την μετάφραση του Σκυλίτση. Του Αυγέρη δεν πρέπει να είχε τέτοια γλώσσα.


Η μετάφραση του Σκυλίτση (στο αντίτυπο που υπάρχει στην Ανέμη, τουλάχιστον), ακολουθεί μάλλον πιστά το γαλλικά, όσο καταλαβαίνω :) (είναι το απόσπασμα που έβαλα στο #11 πιο πάνω).

Αν δεν υπάρχει στον Αυγέρη (που κι εμένα, δύσκολο μου φαίνεται), το πιο πιθανό σενάριο που φαντάζομαι είναι να έφτιαξε μια σκόπιμη, κακοκαθαρευουσιανισμένη παραλλαγή ο Ξενόπουλος, ίσως για να την βάλει στο στόμα κάποιας ημιμαθούς ηρωίδας του μυθιστορήματος που βρήκες, μιας ηρωίδας που μπορεί να είχε διαβάσει το συγκεκριμένο κεφάλαιο με τα γνωμικά περί έρωτος και προσπαθεί να ανασυνθέσει το δύσκολο αρχικό μετάφρασμα (εκείνη η «συστολή» στην αρχή...).

Μια πικάντικη υπόθεση μπορεί να είναι ότι ο Ξενόπουλος μπορεί να το είχε ακούσει έτσι παραλλαγμένο από κάπου. Ίσως το χρησιμοποιούσε κάποια εκνευριστική κυρία της υψηλής κοινωνίας που ελληνικούριζε ασύστολα ή, ίσως, πάλι, να είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτή η κακοσχηματισμένη παραλλαγή από κάποια ρομαντική φυλλάδα της εποχής --και ο συγγραφέας βρήκε έτσι τον τρόπο να την απαθανατίσει.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η επανάληψη από τον Βάρναλη μπορεί να είναι ένα κλείσιμο του ματιού προς τον Ξενόπουλο και προς όλους τους μετέχοντες σε αυτό το μικρό λογοτεχνικό αστείο. Κάτι σαν τον ημέτερο γιο του καφετζή, ένα πράγμα... ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 23, 2014)

Μου θυμίζει κλισέ φράση από λεύκωμα, όπως άλλωστε δημοφιλέστατη απάντηση στο "τι εστί φιλί" ήταν κι εκείνος ο ασπασμός των αγγέλων προς τ' άστρα.


----------



## sarant (Jun 23, 2014)

Δόκτορα, πολύ ωραίο το σενάριο που πλάθεις, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως δεν το έπλασε ο Ξεν. το απόσπασμα. Από κάποιο κλασικό ανάγνωσμα είναι παρμένο -ωστόσο, προς το παρόν η φράση θα μείνει αταύτιστη φοβάμαι. \

Αλεξάνδρα, οι πούλες είναι το γαλλ. poule, κατά λέξη κότα, που σήμαινε (και ίσως ακόμα σημαίνει) στην αργκό «κοκότα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2014)

Sarant, σε ποιο έργο του Ξενόπουλου/τεύχος της Νέας Εστίας γίνεται η αναφορά; Τώρα μας γέννησες την περιέργεια...


----------



## sarant (Jun 23, 2014)

Ο γιος μου και η κόρη μου, σε αυτή τη σελίδα:
http://www.ekebi.gr/magazines/ShowImage.asp?file=50291&code=2644


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Ίσως θα μπορούσε να μας κατευθύνει η εδώ η ασυνήθιστη χρήση της _συστολής_. ...


Δημητράκος:








Σταματάκος:


----------



## sarant (Jul 26, 2014)

Έναν μήνα μετά η απάντηση βρέθηκε... αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένετε ως το αυριανό άρθρο στο ιστολόιμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 27, 2014)

*Συστολή του παντός και μια βελόνα στ’ άχυρα* στο σημερινό σαραντάκειο.

Ένα έχω να πω: Φτου! Ξυστά πέρασε το τόπι! (Αν ήξερα γαλλικά, όμως...)


----------



## sarant (Jul 27, 2014)

Ξυστά πέρασε, αλλά στην εξέλιξη της φάσης (έστω και ένα μήνα μετά) μπήκε στα δίχτυα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2014)

Από την έκδοση του 1952, της Ελληνικής Μορφωτικής Επιστημονικής Εταιρείας, μετάφραση Γιάννη Κουχ:
*Μια καρδιά κάτω από πέτρα*
Τι νάν’ ο έρωτας; Ο κόσμος ολάκαιρος σ’ ένα ον μονάχα, απλωμένο σ’ ολόκληρο τον κόσμο, ως το Θεό. Αυτό είν’ ο έρωτας.
Ο έρωτας είναι χαιρετισμός των αγγέλων στ’ αστέρια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Έχω κοκκινίσει, από ντροπή κι από θυμό. Όταν πρωτομπήκε το ερώτημα, έκανα τα ψαξίματά μου στα αγγλικά, αλλά βλακωδώς στο Γκουγκλ έβαζα τις λέξεις:
reduction + universe + "into a single being"
κι αυτό μού έδινε σαχλαμάρες. Σήμερα του έβαλα το σωστό (αφού το reduce ακολουθείται από 'to'):
reduction + universe + "to a single being"

Πάνω πάνω βγήκε η απάντηση. :curse: :angry:  

The reduction of the universe to a single being, the expansion of a single being even to God, that is love. Love is the salutation of the angels to the stars.


----------



## sarant (Jul 27, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έχω κοκκινίσει, από ντροπή κι από θυμό. Όταν πρωτομπήκε το ερώτημα, έκανα τα ψαξίματά μου στα αγγλικά, αλλά βλακωδώς στο Γκουγκλ έβαζα τις λέξεις:
> reduction + universe + "into a single being"
> κι αυτό μού έδινε σαχλαμάρες. Σήμερα του έβαλα το σωστό (αφού το reduce ακολουθείται από 'to'):
> reduction + universe + "to a single being"
> ...



Έχεις παρέα. Κι εγώ στην αρχή έψαχνα στα γαλλικά με "en un seul être" και μετά μού έκοψε να βάλω "à un seul être" και τότε το βρήκα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2014)

Προθέσεις είχαμε καλές, μόνο που δεν ήταν της γραμματικής...


----------

